# FS hangs if remote NFS not manually unmounted

## audiodef

When I mount a remote partition via NFS and later, shutdown the remote system, the host system hangs on all fs activities. Terminal, graphical file managers, even shutdown. Shutdown hangs with an "unable to simply unmount" error. All this if I do not manually unmount the remote partition before shutting down the remote system. 

What do I do to prevent this? I can't always rely on myself to remember to manually unmount first.

----------

## RazielFMX

You can look into using automountd to manage your NFS partitions, however, if you have IO or applications cd'd into an NFS mounted directory, you will get IO hangs.

----------

## audiodef

What do you mean by "IO"?

----------

## disi

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What do you mean by "IO"?

 

If you are sure, the partition is down and you want to force it to be removed from the system, use a lazy umount. If this is a partition that you often use, try to setup autofs on your system. It holds empty folders in place and most desktop apps are happy with that.

//edit: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AutoFS << hihi   :Wink: 

----------

